# Aletheia vs. Munchkin II: Munch Harder



## nastypass (Apr 4, 2015)

[size=+2]*Aletheia vs Munchkin*[/size]



Aletheia said:


> and double-posting with a challenge for the same person x.x
> 
> *Format:* 3vs3 single
> *Style:* Set
> ...


*Aletheia's active squad*

 *Turtlez* the female Squirtle <Torrent> @ Dawn Stone
 *Prometheus* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Lazarus* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *God Killing Himself* the female Rattata <Guts>
 *Celestial Emperor* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Razor Claw
 *Tank* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Zoom Lens
 *Francisco Franco* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Pagliaccio* the male Mime Jr. <Soundproof> @ Lum Berry
 *Brian Eno* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Road Warrior* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Muscle Band


*Munchkin's active squad*

 *Kyohaku-Tekina* the male Nidoran <Poison Point>
 *Chishi Ansatsu-Sha* the female Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Ryui-Ryoku* the male Abra <Synchronize>
 *Spear* the female Axew <Mold Breaker> @ Lansat Berry
 *Okibona Taishoku-Ka* the female Munchlax <Pickup>
 *Kira Hoshi* the female Paras <Effect Spore>
 *Menimienai Shi* the female Aerodactyl <Pressure> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kashikoiga Sairento* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious>
 *Kowagatte Miakyatto* the female Sentret <Keen Eye>
 *Goitik Behera* the female Inkay <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg

As the great President Lincoln once said: Aletheia sends out first, then Munchkin sends out and attacks.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 6, 2015)

in fact I get to decide Munchkin's pokemon as well, but sure ;B

and so it'll be *Road Warrior!*


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 6, 2015)

I guess that means I'm going with *Spear*!

Let's open with that mandated *Guillotine*, then I guess use *Taunt* and then *Swagger*. Maybe we can get him to energyfaint or something idk.

If he goes and tries his Guillotine, you can go and try *Roar*ing at him. Maybe that'll distract him and make him trip or something?

*Guillotine / Roar ~ Taunt / Roar ~ Swagger / Roar *


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 6, 2015)

counter that nasty *Taunt* with one of your own, because filling up your six move slots with attacks would totally suck

there's like, no way Guillotine will have hit, so show the axew how you really do some damage with a slick *Dual Chop*, which will be our token super-effective attack for this bout ;) finish up with a *Scary Face *to hopefully rid yourself of this ambiguous speed situation!

*Taunt~Dual Chop~Scary Face*

speaking of which, a question for the ref: how do you handle minimal speed differences?


----------



## nastypass (Apr 6, 2015)

I go by higher base speed no matter what; if there's a tie I coin flip each action. Boosts are +10 per stage.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 11, 2015)

"IIIIN THE BLUE CORNERRRR... COMING IN AT ONE FOOT SEVEN AND TWENTY-TWO AND A HALF POUNDS... RRRROAAAAD WARRIORRRR!

"AND IN THE RED CORNER... SHE'S JUST UNDER TWO FEET AND JUST UNDER 40 POUNDS... SPEAAARRRR!"

The announcer's megaphone blasted in the ref's ears. Why had they agreed to do this? It was an absolutely wretched working environment. The crowd would have been deafening on its own, but they couldn't even hear it over the announcer's endless rant. He was going on and on at this point about the two competitors' alleged rivalry at what had to be the absolute top of his- nope, nevermind, he'd just gotten louder. Rivalry her ass, they thought, the two seemed the best of friends. They were already tearing each other to shreds in another battle across town! That's what friends do, right? The ref wasn't quite sure. They awkwardly fumbled the whistle up to her mouth while putting in a pair of ear plugs, and interrupted the announcer mid-sentence to start the battle.

Aletheia [OOO]
Road Warrior (M) <Defiant> @Muscle Band

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to chop.
Movepool: x / x / x / x / x / x

Munchkin [OOO]
Spear (F) <Mold Breaker> @Lansat Berry

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Raring to go.
Movepool: x / x / x / x / x / x

*-BEGIN ROUND 1-*​
Though the ref's whistle was blown, the battlers refused to begin until the announcer had said his peace and rung the bell, and after 15 minutes, he finally did. However, the two didn't come out swinging. They stared each other down and paced in circles around the edges of the ring, exchanging smack talk as they went. This was where Road Warrior had the upper hand: his time with the great biker gangs of Kanto and Unova exposed him to all manner of colourful language. Fortunately the children that were hypothetically sitting in the audience (nobody in the ring could actually see whether or not there were children present - the lights were too glaring to see any other faces) could not hear it over the crowd's roar. Spear was needless to say incensed that he could even _think_ to say such awful things about her mother and tribe, and cut the talk where it stood. Literally. She charged forward and shoved Road Warrior down hard on the mat, pinning him there as best she could. She reared her head, and brought a glowing tusk down as hard as she could. Road Warrior's metallic hide nearly crumpled against the shear force applied by the tooth's base.

[Road Warrior- HP: 55%, PP: 97%] [Spear- HP: 100%, PP: 70%]​
Road Warrior shoved Spear off himself before she could hit him again and _actually_ sever his head. She bounced off the garish ropes into a headlong charge back at him. He sidestepped it easily, and Spear accomplished nothing but smashing her face against a corner post. While she reeled from the blow, he chopped her across the back, sending her falling forward onto his second blade. He failed to draw blood, but their dragon-indigo glow was all the indicator one needed to grasp the pain they inflicted.

[Road Warrior- HP: 55%, PP: 93%] [Spear- HP: 84%, PP: 67%]​
Road Warrior loomed over Spear while she lifted herself back up. He was clearly no longer in the playful trash talking mood from before. The look of sheer intensity on his face frightened Spear as she stood bruised in her corner. She'd put a giant dent in him, but it looked as if that just pissed him off. She lashed out again, but again he sidestepped her easily, and she fell flat on her face. She kept it up, swiping and kicking and flailing around into the ropes, trying to make him show _some_ sign of cracking, show her _anything_ but that terrible look down at her. It led nowhere. The whole arena fell silent as Spear simply stared back up at him, sitting in the spotlight at the center of the ring.

*-END ROUND 1-*​
Aletheia [OOO]
Road Warrior (M) <Defiant> @Muscle Band

Health: 55% (capped)
Energy: 91%
Status: Has a huge dent really close to his neck.
Movepool: Taunt / Dual Chop / Scary Face / x / x / x

Munchkin [OOO]
Spear (F) <Mold Breaker> @Lansat Berry

Health: 82%
Energy: 64%
Status: 'H-he isn't even blinking...!' Speed -2.
Movepool: Guillotine / x / x / x / x / x

Numbers:
Road Warrior- Health: 100 - 45 (Guillotine) - 3 (Struggle) - 3 (Struggle) = 55; Energy: 100 - 3 (Taunt) - 4 (Dual Chop x2) - 2 (Scary Face) = 91.
Spear- Health: 100 - 14 (Dual Chop x2) - 2 (Struggle recoil) - 2 (Struggle recoil) = 82; Energy: 100 - 30 (Guillotine) - 3 (Struggle) - 3 (Struggle) = 64.

Notes:
-Spear used Struggle since she received no offensive commands on the second and third actions. This will not fill a movepool slot.
-I'm charging OHKO energy as 2/3 the damage they would _actually_ do. The D&E guide says they cost half the damage they'd do without the cap, but charging 50% energy for a move with 30% accuracy seems a bit too much. If you both disagree strongly, I can change that.
-The crowd is absolutely silent while Road Warrior and Spear have their staring contest.
-Taunt wore off after the third action.
-Aletheia commands first.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I like your way of doing the energy there because we're going to be using a lot of those moves during this battle, so energyfainting after a couple actions seems like a bit much ._.

If Aletheia disagrees, we can just go with her choice :)


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 11, 2015)

Munchkin said:


> I think I like your way of doing the energy there because we're going to be using a lot of those moves during this battle, so energyfainting after a couple actions seems like a bit much ._.


this is fine! also Warrior's movepool should already include Guillotine as per the challenge rules

okay so admittedly my plan hinged on you not hitting the cap, but we can still salvage this! try to limit Spear's movement a bit* with a *Thunder Wave*; keep trying until you hit. if she Taunts you go for your *Guillotine*, then follow it up with a proven *Dual Chop*; if she herself goes for the OHKO again *Spite *her afterwards

*Thunder Wave~Thunder Wave/Guillotine/Spite~Thunder Wave/Dual Chop/Spite*

*legitimate boxing strategy


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't seem to figure out any safe way of avoiding that Thunder Wave since you're slightly slower, so just try *Guillotine* until it works, then *Attract* that charming Road Warrior. Tell him you'd like him to be _your_ warrior ;)
If by some miracle you're never fully paralyzed this round, you can give yourself a pretty manicure by *Honing* your *Claws* so he'll find you even more attractive :)

*Guillotine ~ Guillotine / Attract ~ Guillotine / Attract / Hone Claws *


----------



## nastypass (May 23, 2015)

Aletheia [OOO]
Road Warrior (M) <Defiant> @Muscle Band

Health: 55% (capped)
Energy: 91%
Status: Has a huge dent really close to his neck.
Movepool: Taunt / Dual Chop / Scary Face / Guillotine / x / x

Munchkin [OOO]
Spear (F) <Mold Breaker> @Lansat Berry

Health: 82%
Energy: 64%
Status: 'H-he isn't even blinking...!' Speed -2.
Movepool: Guillotine / x / x / x / x / x

*-BEGIN ROUND 2-*​
The crowd was quietly _buzzing_ in anticipation. Nobody could possibly _gauss_ what would happen next. The silence in the arena was simply _electrifying_. Or perhaps that was just the static charge building up on Road Warrior's metallic surface. The hair on the commentator's arms stood on end just from his proximity. Spear, being the hairless little thing that she was, lacked such a warning. Her opponent may still _look_ intimidating, but being in the ring made it all the simpler to put on her big girl pants and fight. She gathered herself up, and stampeded toward Road Warrior, tusks aglow. There was a blue flash as the electricity arced from Road Warrior to Spear, the noise of which only amplified the re_volt_ing screech of tearing metal as she tore into him full-force. She took a few stumbling steps back from him, exhausted equally from the sheer effort put into the attack and from how sore her muscles were after the shock. Road Warrior's condition wasn't looking much better, though: the guillotine this time left an enormous gash in his right shoulder.

[Road Warrior- HP: 10%, PP: 87%] [Spear- HP: 82%, PP: 34%]​
Road Warrior muttered. He could not be heard over the crowd's renewed roar, but the referee had developed an eye for these things. Behind his guarded posture, his slightly bowed head, beside his one limp blade there were the telltale shudders and ghostly orbs of spite. He was clearly muttering to himself, and so the official ruling on the ledger was “muttering.” Spear noticed it too, but she wasn't nearly as confident about it. The muttering made her a little nervous. And so, with butterflies in her stomach, she blushed. _Aww,_ she thought, _he's muttering about his feelings for me._ She looked down and swung her feet, holding her secret hatred of him behind her, between her hands. Road Warrior blushed in kind, and took his good claw out of its defensive position and rubbed at his shoulder as he averted his gaze.

[Road Warrior- HP: 10%, PP: 82%] [Spear- HP: 82%, PP: 30%]​
In the half second it took for that slight shift of Road Warrior's head, the crowd switched from cheering the action to booing. Booing _loudly_. He was still muttering, dammit, did they not wish to hear it? Who knows what sort of embarrassing things he was saying that time! There were no orbs or shudders this time, but the ref could still tell. They were focused intently on him, trying to discern anything, a single word of gossip, when there came a tug on their pant leg. They looked down, and saw Spear re-sharpening her tusks with a nail file. _Her_ nail file! Theft was a clear infraction, but they couldn't bring herself to note it. The scene was simply too cute: the pair of them blushing, and doing their best not to embarrass themselves further in front of the other. The booing only intensified, however. Pickpockets were never fan favourites, and “romantic muttering” was a tough sell as ever.

*-END ROUND 2-*​
Aletheia [OOO]
Road Warrior (M) <Defiant> @Muscle Band

Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 82%
Status: Blushing and trying not to let his arm fall of in front of his new crush. Attracted (moderate).
Movepool: Taunt / Dual Chop / Scary Face / Guillotine / Thunder Wave / Spite

Munchkin [OOO]
Spear (F) <Mold Breaker> @Lansat Berry

Health: 82%
Energy: 28%
Status: Keeping up the shy act for him. Now bears the title _Thief of Files_. Attack +1, Accuracy +1, Speed -2. Paralysed (severe)
Movepool: Guillotine / Attract / Hone Claws / x / x / x

Numbers:
Road Warrior- Health: 55 - 45 (Guillotine) = 10 (CAPPED); Energy: 91 - 4 (Thunder Wave) - 5 (Spite) = 82.
Spear- Energy: 64 - 30 (Guillotine) - 4 (Attract) - 2 (Hone Claws) = 28.

Notes:
-Two Guillotines landed in a row and no paralyses. Incredible.
-Severe paralysis has a 25% failure chance.
-Road Warrior failed from infatuation on the third action, and attract's severity was reduced.
-Moderate attraction has a 35% failure chance.
-Relief odds are currently 25%/action for Spear's paralysis, and 15%/action for RW's attraction.
-Munchkin commands next.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2015)

slightly late *DQ warning* for Munchkin. she'll still have 48 hours to command.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 10, 2015)

aaaand slightly late, but Munchkin has been disqualified. Aletheia gets $8, and I get $5. Road Warrior and Spear gain 1 experience each.


----------

